# Help to plan route to Northern Italy.



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I am considering going to Northern Italy this summer for a 3 week round trip. I am seeking advice about the most scenic route to follow, so I would welcome views about this. I would like to stay off the peage autoroute as much as possible to save a few bob.

Additionally I would welcome advice about picturesque stopovers en route

Thanks David


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi David and Clodagh

There's all sorts of routes available. If you try :: the search page ::, enter Italy as a keyword, and select Continental Touring Info in the forum drop-down box, you'll probably find loads.

Here's a selection I came across:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-35293-route.html+italy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-34400-route.html+italy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32677-route.html+italy

I don't normally like to answer with results from a search, but there's loads of info in there. No doubt someone will be along with their own favourite routes, although if you like picturesque, it sounds like going over the St Gotthard pass might be good (never done it myself - Annie would be a gibbering wreck by the time we were down).

Good luck with the search. We're heading to Lake Garda this summer, although the van will be pretty much static during most of the holiday (4 weeks).

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Toll free - well almost....

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - France - A31 motorway and then follow signs for Metz Airport and Chateau Salins. On the the D966 and head for Phalsbourg. Join the A4 motorway for just one junction due to a rather steep hill and a lot of congestion on the N4, then leave the motorway at Saverne. Head for the Alsace region and Molsheim. On then towards Colmar, Mulhouse and the Swiss border at Basle. Follow signs for Lucerne, Gotthard Tunnel and then Chiasso. Italian border is here, adjacent to Lake Como. Follow signs for Venice and the Italian A4 motorway passes close to Lake Iseo, Lake Garda, Verona and so on.

You can go toll free in Italy but the SS11 is not the greatest of roads. The SS11 runs parallel to the A4 for a good way.

When I do the journey, I operate as follows.

Day 1 - Yorkshire - Dover - Calais - bed. Sleep at the docks at Calais. Plenty of Campsites nearby.

Day 2 - route as above and sleep at the camping municipal at Obernai. Very good value, clean, easy to find and WiFi if needed.

Day 3 - Obernai to Garda or where ever you are heading.

www.camping-alsace.com

There is also a decent municipal site at Molsheim.

Whilst in the Obernai area, it is worth stopping for a couple of days. Trains run to Strasbourg and Obernai itself is very pretty. There is a fabulous Chinese Restaurant there! There is a courtesy bus from outside the camping to the town centre. It is about a 20 minute steady walk

Russell


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

In our trip last September to Switzerland and Italy the worst part was the motorway through Belguim. It seemed that every articulated lorry in Europe was travelling towards the channel ports. In one stretch the boss counted 100 lorries in 5 minutes travelling on the opposite carriageway. our carriageway was also packed with large vehicles.

Never again will we use the Belguim motorways from the channel eastwards.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Not gone in van yet but went to Pisa last October and down to Castegneto and a place called Donaratico its in Tuscany but site was fantastic full play area for children. Plots were very sheltered and 5 min stroll to lovely beach and beach was in horse shoe shape and views were stunning. It was quite a posh area as the shops were expensive but hopefully one day may pass through there again definitely worth a visit. Pisa and Florence of course alway worth a visit park outside and travel by train its cheap and easy and lovely way to see Italy in all its glory.

Wish I was there RIGHT NOW!  

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> . . . if you like picturesque, it sounds like going over the St Gotthard pass might be good (never done it myself - Annie would be a gibbering wreck by the time we were down).
> Gerald


Hi Gerald

I bet she wouldn't! 

The major passes have all been well neutered and they are now dead easy, with wide roads, very few hairpins and a steady climb with few steep sections. Still pretty spectacular views though, and a cuppa and a cake on one of the high altitude viewing areas is something not to be missed.

The days of stranded caravans with burnt out clutches are long past, and if you can persuade the boss (or don't tell her until it's too late)  :roll: I guarantee you will both love it and want to do it again - and again.

Cheers


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

Some years ago we towed our 8 metre caravan over the Gotthard and it was then I discovered why those roof windows in Land Rovers are called alpine windows. Very useful for looking over your shoulder in order to time your arrival at the next hairpin between the descending army convoy vehicles! I'd say do it but just a few reservations, it does takes a long time to do and is very 'moonscapey' at the top. Don't underestimate the loss of power due to altitude, my pal with a V8 injection Rangie and lighter van couldn't keep up with my V8 110. We put it down to my engine being low compression and therefore less affected. So, if your truck is well loaded.........

Bob

Just one senior moment so far this year, it started on Jan 1st!


----------

